# Can't get to internet through router DI-624



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

I am running a DI-624 router and one of my computers won't connect to the internet through the router. I have two other computers hardwired and one running on the wireless with no problems, but one computer is connected but shows the "acquiring network address" message and won't renew the IP address. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

When I run the IPCONFIG/ALL command I get "an error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection unable to contact your DHCP server Request has timed out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try the easy fix first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw that tip in a similar thread and tried it without success.


----------



## amirzandi (Apr 13, 2007)

Does that client with no IP have a Firewall? if it has, turn that off and try again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you made sure the cable and port on the router for this machine is good by swapping with known good ports and cables?


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

I have switched the port and cable, also the router shows the cable as a complete circuit. I can connect directly from the computer to the cable modem and access the internet but not through the router with this computer. Two other computers are able to link through the router (by cable and wireless) so I believe that it is probably a configuration setting in the computer. I recently upgraded the firmware on the router. I have two other routers that I may experiment with but I doubt that it is the router connection. I may try switching from a cable connection to a wireless one to see if that makes a difference. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

I have tried shutting off all firewalls and have not noticed any change.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

The following settings were detected when attepting to connect through the router:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name..............: BENQ
Primary DNS Suffix....:
Node Type..............: Unknown
IP Routing Enables........: Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled.......: Yes

Ehternet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix..:
Description...................: ASUSTek/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address.............: 00-E0-18-EA-04-B1
Dhcp Enabled.................: yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled.....: Yes
Autoconfiguratiuon Address......: 169.254.21.87
Subnet Mask:.........................: 255.255.0.0
IP Address.............................: fe80::2e0:18ff:feea:4b1%4
Default Gateway.....................:
DNS Servers..........................: fee0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Psuedo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix..:
Description.......................: Teredo Tunneling Psuedo-Interface
Physical Address...............: FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled...................: No
IP Address.......................: fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway...............:
NetBIOS over Tcpip...........: Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Psuedo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix..:
Description............................: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address................:A9-FE-15-57
Dhcp Enabled....................: No
IP Address........................: fe80::5efe:169.254.21.87%2
Default Gateway................:
DNS Servers.....................: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip ..................: Disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the symptoms are that the machine doesn't see the DHCP server. Since you've changed the cable and connected to a known working port, you're left with the NIC being bad or the drivers are corrupted.


----------



## Tombo (Apr 16, 2007)

I put in a wireless adapter and was able to connect with that, so the NIC (which is on the motherboard) must have been bad. I guess I should have tried that last week, but couldn't figure out why the connection would work when hard wired to the cable modem but not through the router. Thanks for the advice and help. Problem solved.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check in the BIOS to make sure it didn't get set to disabled. FWIW, this Asus system has two on-board NIC's, and one of them went bad. :smile:


----------

